# Avenues of Buenos Aires



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

More on the Alvear Avenue, Buenos Aires:


----------



## Rago (Jun 19, 2007)

beautiful buildings. they should do something wit the air conditioners and the ads
which ruin the aesthetics.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Indeed, both are very important. There was and there is a huge improvement on the ads, specially on the most populated neighborhoods and the Microcentro (Downtown). They changed the old invasive ads with new designs who respect the architecture of the buildings and. at the same time, new legislation was introduced. About the air conditioners, there's a lot to do aswell but there's no plans for them at the moment.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Also, an HD video on the Alvear Avenue:


----------

